# GT 7000 - Sein oder nicht sein?!



## Queerdog (6. November 2003)

Hallo liebe Freunde der gepflegten Wenn-mein-Scanner-nicht-bald-läuft-werde-ich-wahnsinnig-nach-diesem-ganzen-fiasko Unterhaltung 

Wie diese Überschrift schon netterweise darlegt, gab es einige  Probleme nach der Neuinstallation meines Systems den Scanner wieder zum laufen zu bringen (und er geht immer noch nicht).
Ok, mit einigen Tricks, die dann doch eher Gottes Gnade zuzuschreiben sind, ist es gelungen, dass mein Win 98 die ISA SCSI - Karte Adaptec AVA-1505 ohne auf die Barrikaden zu gehen (problemlos) wieder annimmt.
Damit dachte ich das Scannerproblem behoben zu haben, aber nein!
Sobald der Scanner angestöpselt wird (Der PC war aus), ich den Scanner anschalte und dann das System, fährt Windows nicht mehr hoch, kA warum (klar, sonst würde ich nicht posten). Wird der Scanner aus der SCSI Karte wieder ausgestöpselt, ist alles kein Problem mehr.
Aber da ich nun doch einen Scanner hab, damit er benutzt wird, hab ich mir gedacht, wär's gut, wenn er funktionieren würde... 
Leider habe ich mein Scannerhandbuch verschlampt, um die korrekten hardwaretechnischen Einstellungen a, Scanner zu überprüfen.
Die Einstellungen sind nicht verändert worden und haben unter dem alten System funktioniert... der Terminator ist an (da gibt's einen Schalter am Scanner), die SCSI ID ist auf 2.
Vielleicht ist erwähnenswert, a) dass ich keine Ahnung von SCSI habe und b) der Scanner das einzige Gerät ist, dass an der SCSI Karte dranhängt.

So, um jetzt alles nochmal zusammenzufassen:

1. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Ende, wie der Scanner wieder laufen könnte?
2. Falls jemand eben dieses Modell (Epson GT-7000) besitzt, wie verhält sich der Scanner beim Einschalten? Gibt er da auch schon einen Mucks von sich und leuchtet die Kontrolldiode, oder erst beim Hochfahren vom OS, wenn er erkannt wird?

Vielen lieben Dank fürs Durchlesen dieses doch etwas längern Beitrags... Wenn jetzt jemand noch nen Einfall hat, wär das super kool! 

MfG,
Maxi alias Queerdog.


----------



## Queerdog (10. November 2003)

*Nich schubsen, nicht drängeln*

Halli hallo!

Also ich  mir gedacht, dass ich jetzt nochmal schreibe, weil sich bis jetzt keiner gemeldet hat. Ich  dann nun auch ein wenig rumprobiert und bin zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen:

Der Scanner ist funktionstüchtig, er "springt an", wenn nur der Netzstecker eingesteckt ist. Nun lässt sich ein interessantes (und leider bis jetzt noch nicht ergründetes) Phänomen beobachten:
Steckt man den SCSI Stecker (und dabei ist es egal, ob das andere Ende mit der SCSI Karte im PC verbunden ist oder nich) in den Scanner, so schaltet sich der Scanner aus. Entfernt man den Stecker wieder, geht der Scanner wieder an.
Tja, was kann ich denn da amchen? Ich verstehe das um ehrlich zu sein überhaupt nicht. Brauche ich einfach mal ein neues SCSI Kabel, oder weswegen schaltet der sich denn einfach aus?

Vielen lieben Dank schonmal 

MfG,
Maxi.


----------



## Queerdog (15. November 2003)

*Tadaa*

Hallo! 

Also für alle, die es interessiert (mag ja vielleicht mal irgendwer das gleiche Problem haben):

Nach dem mir das ganze hin und hergeblödel zu dumm wurde, hab ich den Scanner eingepackt und bin zum Fachmann gefahren. Da wollte ich dann das Problem vorführen, aber siehe da, der berühmte Vorführeffekt: Alles ging einwandfrei...
Nach Hause gefahren, nochmal angesteckt und es lief alles 

Also mein Tipp, wenn der Scanner mal nicht will:
Mal kräftig durchshaken, und nochmal probieren (bei mir hat's geklappt...)

MfG,
Maxi.


----------

